

Learn from your Data with Dataclips 2.0 - neilmiddleton
https://postgres.heroku.com/blog/past/2013/1/17/learn_from_your_data_with_dataclips_20/

======
jot
I just built this alternative landing page for Dataclips to try and better
communicate their awesomeness:
<https://dl.dropbox.com/u/297/dataclips/index.html>

HN thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5075584>

~~~
willlll
Hah this is awesome, thanks

------
dickeytk
dataclips have saved me a ton of time handling one-off query requests that I
get. Being able to share a sql query via a url and allowing non-technical
folks to refresh the query without giving them access to the database is a
huge time saver.

nice to see these new features come in, keep up the good work guys!

------
brolewis
Is there any equivalent to Dataclips for non-Heroku databases?

